# Here he is!!!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

OFK's Switched it Up!, AKA Jr.-----formerly known as Nacho. This is Switch's son. We got him back today from PDP!!! We were thinking of calling him Son of Switch, aka Jr but the misses didn't like it.

NO you are not seeing double!!














































You know its been awhile but you look familiar!!



















We played with him some and then I decided, what the heck lets see what he has got.

It took some time but by the end of it he made 3 solid passes on his own!! Enough for now!

*Aww Come on, you want me to do what???*










*I told him just exactly who is dad was and.......*


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OH MY GOSH
I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE NACHOOOOOOOO

what happened with PDP?!?!?!!

CONGRATS, ANDY!
nacho is one of my favies cuz he looks alot like his daddy <3


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

They are both such good looking dogs! Congrats!!! 

Son of Switch sounds kinda cool IMO.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nacho!!!!!! Sweet! That's exciting!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wait you're not gonna keep him as nacho? hahahaha


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NO the name has been changed to protect the innocent!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol what innocent!?!?! bhahaa. 
aw that sucks, i always thought the name nacho was so cute!
i don't think he looks like a jr at all. like... at all. hahaha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very cool who is the dam?
he looks good but i still like that switch the best out of your dogs!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

That's a GraciexSwitch pup right? Same litter as Maverick. Those puppies were like Halloween candy, every one different!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures! Congrats on getting him I am sure you will do big things with him


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i like son of switch..... cool name... a bit serial killer-ish LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> That's a GraciexSwitch pup right? Same litter as Maverick. Those puppies were like Halloween candy, every one different!


thats a funny way of putting it! LOL


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good looking dog.............i see you do your breeding right


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes he is Switch x Gracie and we are beyond thrilled to get him back.

So you dont like Jr. He looks just like his dad! Hmm, we will think on it.

Same blood
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=177245


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol no he needs something awesome! switch is a great name, he needs something EQUALLY AS GREAT! jr just doesn't cut it. hhahaha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

junior is a cool name imo.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> lol no he needs something awesome! switch is a great name, he needs something EQUALLY AS GREAT! jr just doesn't cut it. hhahaha


OFK's "Cuttin Switches". you know like gonna whip some butt


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

son of switch sounds original, i dont know about jr honestly, lol my friends petbull is name junior he's the strangest little pup

perhaps you could open a thread for the members to throw out ideas!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> OFK's "Cuttin Switches". you know like gonna whip some butt


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> junior is a cool name imo.


I think so too.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> son of switch sounds original, i dont know about jr honestly, lol my friends petbull is name junior he's the strangest little pup
> 
> perhaps you could open a thread for the members to throw out ideas!


lol i was already doing that oops


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Registered name, Son Of Switch, call name.......S.O.S.!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i like it. save our ship


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Registered name, Son Of Switch, call name.......S.O.S.!!!! HAHAHAHA


"switcherson" LMAO

oh im too bored lil Loca's asleep


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok people let me give you a lesson in marriage. Marriage is about compromises!!

I talked to my wife and we decided to combine two names, Son of Switch, and Cutting Switches.

The new name is OFK's Son Of Switch, aka Cutter!!

I told her, she comprimised and thats the key.

_dont let her read this!!_


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ok people let me give you a lesson in marriage. Marriage is about compromises!!
> 
> I talked to my wife and we decided to combine two names, Son of Switch, and Cutting Switches.
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> The new name is OFK's Son Of Switch, aka Cutter!!
> 
> I *told* her, *she* _comprimised_ and thats the key.
> 
> _dont let her read this!!_


I hope the boss doesn't fire ya


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

finally! making us wait like that! ne way he looks great!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great name! Oh look at him pull!!!! Thats so awesome!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

he pulls! he turned out nice.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Very cool I'm Glad I could help!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ok people let me give you a lesson in marriage. Marriage is about compromises!!
> 
> I talked to my wife and we decided to combine two names, Son of Switch, and Cutting Switches.
> 
> ...


lmao !


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok we finally settled on a name. I like Cutter but the boy is nearly 1year and a half so I didnt want to mess with his name to much. SO we finally came up with the name>

Instead of NACH-O we are going with OFK's A Notch above the Rest/ Callname Notch! Thats it!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> The new name is OFK's Son Of Switch, aka Cutter!!


 O love the name ~!!

OMG I was looking at him from the other thread yesterday and I wanted him he was so freaking cute as a puppy ... Glad you have him Andy he is an awesome looking big boy now ~!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Aaaaah! another compromise?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah between both parties!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol ... compromises are always interesting to watch .... man hand on chin thinking trying not to look at woman ... woman hands on hips or crossed glaring at man with invisible darts in her eyes... hahaha

great compromise tho ... Notch is a good one ...wont be confusing to him
can't wait to see what ya do with him ... im loving his face ~!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he is a big........................ CUTEYYYYYYYYY


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> son of switch sounds original, i dont know about jr honestly, lol my friends petbull is name junior he's the strangest little pup
> 
> perhaps you could open a thread for the members to throw out ideas!


:rofl: this is coming from someone who named their pup Loca! I guess every ****** has to represent! 

Andy I really liked the Son of Switch call name cutter, that was great!

It only takes a few weeks when you rename an adult and IMO gives them a new start. Don't worry about the name change getting to them.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> :rofl: this is coming from someone who named their pup Loca! I guess every ****** has to represent!
> 
> Andy I really liked the Son of Switch call name cutter, that was great!
> 
> It only takes a few weeks when you rename an adult and IMO gives them a new start. Don't worry about the name change getting to them.


LMAO !!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Listen...if you get your hands full.....just send him this way I will gladly take him...my b-day is coming up!!...c'mon whataya say


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like it, andy! Notch is a good name.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i love his ears! are they naturally like that? i think sharon had a thread about getting ears to look like that.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats Andy!! Looks like he's going to be a great worker! 

And great name to!! Notch!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awsome looking boy. I like the name Son of Switch.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah son of switch is good. poor notch lol


----------

